# Massive T. Blondi "Zilla" Molt Sequence (Pics & Vids)



## robc (Jan 3, 2009)

Our biggest female T. Blondi molted today. We originally thought she was about 10 3/4" to 11" but her molt measured 10" - which is still a big Blondi! I believe she is 11" or over now - she gained incredible size with this molt! She molted pretty quickly, compared with our other female. She only took about 6 1/2 to 7 hours to complete the entire molt - our other female took 12 hours! She came through it perfectly and seems to be doing very well! I'll get some good post-molt pics of her over the next few days/weeks.

*Below is a video of the entire thing* - sorry for the quality. Youtube compresses the video and causes some distortion. It's crystal clear on my PC but even downloading some other software didn't help. Hope you guys can view it okay.

[youtube]8dpsoZOXqcc[/youtube]


*Molt sequence pics:*























































*Her molt next to a 5"+ B. Smithi molt:*







*Measurement - molt measures right at 10" (I didn't want to stretch it out and possibly damage this perfect molt):*


----------



## Boanerges (Jan 3, 2009)

*Yay, finally molted!!!*

Very cool Rob!!! Finally got a good measurement, are you happy with it?


----------



## CodeWilster (Jan 3, 2009)

Good stuff, glad it turned out okay. You should put a link to this thread on the "AB Records" thread so they can see that pic of the 10" molt. Oh and by the way, I thought I heard you say you were a "little guy" at 6'4" 270 in that video :? :? :? lol


----------



## Atreyuhero4 (Jan 3, 2009)

nice video/pictures rob:clap: now i cant wait to see how big she is... maybe i can see her from my house now;P


----------



## robc (Jan 3, 2009)

CodeWilster said:


> Good stuff, glad it turned out okay. You should put a link to this thread on the "AB Records" thread so they can see that pic of the 10" molt. Oh and by the way, I thought I heard you say you were a "little guy" at 6'4" 270 in that video :? :? :? lol


Thanks! I posted in the "AB Records" thread just now with a link to this thread...
No, I started to say something about "little" something but lost my train of thought somewhere along the way. LOL   I am a pretty big guy...


----------



## CodeWilster (Jan 3, 2009)

robc said:


> Thanks! I posted in the "AB Records" thread just now with a link to this thread...
> No, I started to say something about "little" something but lost my train of thought somewhere along the way. LOL   I am a pretty big guy...


They say dogs are like their owners...never knew it applied to T's as well!


----------



## robc (Jan 3, 2009)

CodeWilster said:


> They say dogs are like their owners...never knew it applied to T's as well!


You know, you may just have a point there! LOL  That's awesome!!!


----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 3, 2009)

WOW!!! She is massive. They look awesome right after a molt.


----------



## robc (Jan 3, 2009)

Thompson08 said:


> WOW!!! She is massive. They look awesome right after a molt.


She is gigantic!!!! her head I did get a measurement of nearly 2" across!!


----------



## tarantulaholic (Jan 3, 2009)

Thats a huge T.:clap:


----------



## robc (Jan 3, 2009)

tarantulaholic said:


> Thats a huge T.:clap:


She is gorgeous and huge!!!!


----------



## T_DORKUS (Jan 3, 2009)

Great Video, Awesome T! 
Can't wait to see pics of her when she's all hardened up.


----------



## Edrick (Jan 4, 2009)

Amazing!!!!!!!:razz:


----------



## robc (Jan 4, 2009)

T_DORKUS said:


> Great Video, Awesome T!
> Can't wait to see pics of her when she's all hardened up.


She has flipped over and I can't believe how big this girl is!!!


----------



## Atreyuhero4 (Jan 4, 2009)

lets see some pics rob


----------



## robc (Jan 4, 2009)

Atreyuhero4 said:


> lets see some pics rob


She is deep in her den, I can only see half of her....I may see what I can get!!!


----------



## SteelSpider (Jan 4, 2009)

*Congras*



Dude she needs a freakin leash!! Very nice Rob! Enjoyed the video.


----------



## robc (Jan 4, 2009)

cookierenew said:


> Dude she needs a freakin leash!! Very nice Rob! Enjoyed the video.


Equiped with a choke collar!!!! lol


----------



## Godzirra (Jan 4, 2009)

kick freaking ass


----------



## james.m (Jan 4, 2009)

Man!!!    She sure is impressive!!  Glad to hear the molt went through ok.


----------



## robc (Jan 4, 2009)

Godzirra said:


> kick freaking ass


I totaly agree!!!


----------



## robc (Jan 4, 2009)

james.m said:


> Man!!!    She sure is impressive!!  Glad to hear the molt went through ok.


She is the most impressive T I own....hands down!!!!


----------



## Craig (Jan 4, 2009)

That's one freaking awesome spider!! I liked the video also. Her enclosure is really cool too!!!! Thanks for sharing. 

The quality of the video didn't seem too bad either. youtube has really messed up some of my videos.  I had some nature videos I took turn out awful. I was kind of embarrassed.


----------



## Atreyuhero4 (Jan 4, 2009)

rob a little off topic but you should snap some pics of your 10" ornata also im very curious to see that


----------



## robc (Jan 4, 2009)

Atreyuhero4 said:


> rob a little off topic but you should snap some pics of your 10" ornata also im very curious to see that


I would if I could....she is in her den with her sac....here some pics a few months back:


----------



## robc (Jan 4, 2009)

Craig said:


> That's one freaking awesome spider!! I liked the video also. Her enclosure is really cool too!!!! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> The quality of the video didn't seem too bad either. youtube has really messed up some of my videos.  I had some nature videos I took turn out awful. I was kind of embarrassed.


Thanks!!! I am getting some software to correct this!!!


----------



## Dutcharachno (Jan 4, 2009)

Youre blondi is massive probably the biggest on this forum. :clap:


----------



## jasen&crystal (Jan 4, 2009)

i look forward to seeing some post molt pic's she is vary big would love some sling's from her blood line!


----------



## Radamanthys (Jan 4, 2009)

Let's see some eating, shall we? 

The only thing i love about blondies is their size, and their color right after molt. Otherwise they can't attract me, lol.

But you are a Tarantula God Rob! Great video and pics! :worship: :worship: :worship: 

The best i have is a G. Iheringi sling feeding on a roach twice its size  *sigh*


----------



## Atreyuhero4 (Jan 4, 2009)

wow that ornata is really pretty rob... cant wait to see some pics of zilla i would like to have a baby from her and your 10" male


----------



## kylecchh (Jan 4, 2009)

Man, I'd be afraid to go near Zilla's cage!


----------



## robc (Jan 4, 2009)

jasen&crystal said:


> i look forward to seeing some post molt pic's she is vary big would love some sling's from her blood line!


I have a MM but he is pretty beat up.....but I will be breeding her!!!


----------



## robc (Jan 4, 2009)

kylecchh said:


> Man, I'd be afraid to go near Zilla's cage!


She is very aggressive.....and very strong....she splintered a pair of wooden tongs!!!!


----------



## robc (Jan 4, 2009)

Dutcharachno said:


> Youre blondi is massive probably the biggest on this forum. :clap:


She is over a 11....I know it!!!! She had to at least gain 1 1/2" on this molt!!!


----------



## robc (Jan 4, 2009)

Radamanthys said:


> Let's see some eating, shall we?
> 
> The only thing i love about blondies is their size, and their color right after molt. Otherwise they can't attract me, lol.
> 
> ...


Thank-you.....I just get lucky catching them molt!!!


----------



## Pokerplayer (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey Robc

Are u planning on messure her when she has harden up??
And if so, how are u gonna do it??


----------



## robc (Jan 4, 2009)

Pokerplayer said:


> Hey Robc
> 
> Are u planning on messure her when she has harden up??
> And if so, how are u gonna do it??


Either pinch grab her or measure her when she is stretched out....rob


----------



## bobsleaf (Jan 4, 2009)

Great and informative as always, Rob.


Congrats to your blondi too.


----------



## robc (Jan 5, 2009)

bobsleaf said:


> Great and informative as always, Rob.
> 
> 
> Congrats to your blondi too.


Thank-you....she has gained a lot of size....she is as big as her den!!!


----------



## SNAFU (Jan 5, 2009)

Awesome Rob, she is a beauty!    Now I have another couple of years before mine even comes anywhere close to yours, if she makes through a couple more molts that is.
 Zilla may be your most impressive but you also have freakin' Hulk sized L. Parahybana don't you ?


----------



## robc (Jan 5, 2009)

SNAFU said:


> Awesome Rob, she is a beauty!    Now I have another couple of years before mine even comes anywhere close to yours, if she makes through a couple more molts that is.
> Zilla may be your most impressive but you also have freakin' Hulk sized L. Parahybana don't you ?


I have a L.P that is close to 10"....she is a very big girl!!!


----------



## CodeWilster (Jan 5, 2009)

robc said:


> I have a L.P that is close to 10"....she is a very big girl!!!


Be careful what you say I think Saint Nick is lurking around the boards right now lol


----------



## robc (Jan 5, 2009)

CodeWilster said:


> Be careful what you say I think Saint Nick is lurking around the boards right now lol


LOL.....ryan is the man!!!!


----------



## jasen&crystal (Jan 5, 2009)

i hope my lp's get to be 10"


----------



## robc (Jan 5, 2009)

jasen&crystal said:


> i hope my lp's get to be 10"


It will or come very close or may even be bigger!!!


----------



## Atreyuhero4 (Jan 5, 2009)

i would go over there and wreastle zilla out of her den so you could get some pics but i think she would win


----------



## robc (Jan 5, 2009)

Atreyuhero4 said:


> i would go over there and wreastle zilla out of her den so you could get some pics but i think she would win


I am telling you this is the most beautiful T.Blondi I have ever seen!!!


----------



## Steven Valys (Jan 5, 2009)

robc said:


> She is over a 11....I know it!!!! She had to at least gain 1 1/2" on this molt!!!





Someone has to call it..........Bull crap!  At ten inches already, you're lucky to gain 3/8ths of an inch.


----------



## EightLeggedFrea (Jan 5, 2009)

The picture that compares the molts...

 

Can't wait until mine gets that big. In fact, she just molted, too. Hope she came out of it alright...


----------



## robc (Jan 5, 2009)

Steven Valys said:


> Someone has to call it..........Bull crap!  At ten inches already, you're lucky to gain 3/8ths of an inch.


I wouldn't say that...the world record Blondi went from 9 1/2" to 11 1/4" in one molt so it's been known to happen. Not saying it happened here but I know she's gained more than 3/8th of an inch...my other Blondi went from 8 3/4" to around 10". No one knows how much size Zilla gained, and we won't know until I can get her out to take some pics.


----------



## robc (Jan 5, 2009)

Couldn't get a very good shot but she's in her den stretching so I thought I'd take a quick pic...here she is, post molt:


----------



## DreadLobster (Jan 5, 2009)

This debate has gotta end... rob, you should just go to the dollar store and get a bunch of rulers, lay them out all over the floor, then just set her on the ground and get her to walk over them and video it. Take still frames from the video's that best show her size, print them out, and slap all the nay-sayers in the face with them. ;P 

Just my thoughts. Ha ha seriously she's huge and I wish I had one. Come to think of it... don't know why I don't...


----------



## robc (Jan 5, 2009)

DreadLobster said:


> This debate has gotta end... rob, you should just go to the dollar store and get a bunch of rulers, lay them out all over the floor, then just set her on the ground and get her to walk over them and video it. Take still frames from the video's that best show her size, print them out, and slap all the nay-sayers in the face with them. ;P
> 
> Just my thoughts. Ha ha seriously she's huge and I wish I had one. Come to think of it... don't know why I don't...


LOL - that's not a bad idea! May have to do that when she's ready to be photographed!

Yeah, what are you thinking not having a Blondi? Geez...some people!! LOL Go get one!!!


----------



## Fluke (Jan 5, 2009)

As happy for you that I am with her molting tis sad that she didn't lay a sack. Hopefully my beat up MM will help! goodluck with everything and keep up the hard work!:clap:


----------



## DreadLobster (Jan 5, 2009)

robc said:


> LOL - that's not a bad idea! May have to do that when she's ready to be photographed!
> 
> Yeah, what are you thinking not having a Blondi? Geez...some people!! LOL Go get one!!!


Ha ha. I really really do need one. You already got me hooked on the H. Gigas... I've got it all set up with a water tank and everything (I've got it set up with tank on its side, so the lid is on the front, and the water part of the cage just slides out like a drawer, its pretty convenient.) So I guess the blondi is just the next progression. 

I was debating on whether to get a blondi or an apophysis, mainly because all the blondis I see for sale are adults and around the $100-$150 mark... which is about the same as the price for an apophysis that's only slightly smaller and supposedly gets bigger. I can't find much reliable info though seeing as people seem to confuse the two quite regularly. If I find a cheap blondi sling or a good deal on one once its warm enough that I'm not scared about shipping, I'm gonna jump all over it.


----------



## Kris-wIth-a-K (Jan 5, 2009)

GAH!!! SEND ME THE FANGS!!!  I can make you a killer necklace out of them since she is your favorite for FREE!!!

Kris


----------



## robc (Jan 6, 2009)

Fluke said:


> As happy for you that I am with her molting tis sad that she didn't lay a sack. Hopefully my beat up MM will help! goodluck with everything and keep up the hard work!:clap:


Man, that MM is a fighter!! Still going strong!!


----------



## Galapoheros (Jan 6, 2009)

I want to see final pic size too.  To me, these are Iconic ...is that a word? .  To me, these are kind of like the emperor scorpion of tarantulas but the big ones are a little harder to come by.  And I'm thinking there may be a genetic size difference like in the Savanna Emperor and the Forest Emperor.  Maybe you have the hardcore rainforest blondi!?, haha, I mean ...lol.


----------



## robc (Jan 6, 2009)

Galapoheros said:


> I want to see final pic size too.  To me, these are Iconic ...is that a word? .  To me, these are kind of like the emperor scorpion of tarantulas but the big ones are a little harder to come by.  And I'm thinking there may be a genetic size difference like in the Savanna Emperor and the Forest Emperor.  Maybe you have the hardcore rainforest blondi!?, haha, I mean ...lol.


Yeah, I think iconic is a word and I think it fits! LOL
You may have a point there...she is wild caught and she is enormous! I can't wait to get a size pic on her - I'm so curious to see how big she is now. She is absolutely HUGE!!! The den she's in is 12" long and she was stretched out in there earlier tonight and she was darn near touching the back, while sitting at the front! If I had to take an honest guess (and I could be wrong) I'd have to say she's now 11" to 11.5"...she looks more like a small mammal than a tarantula!! LOL


----------



## ReMoVeR (Jan 6, 2009)

looks so gr8. i cant w8 to see it measured! that position was gr8 to get a measure!!!

//Tiago


----------



## robc (Jan 6, 2009)

ReMoVeR said:


> looks so gr8. i cant w8 to see it measured! that position was gr8 to get a measure!!!
> 
> //Tiago


It would be perfect!!!


----------



## arachnidgirl (Jan 6, 2009)

I can't wait to see your T. Blondi pic of her current size. I wish I could have one of those.  I have no idea where I could get on in Canada and Ottawa only allows B. smithi, A. Seemanni and A. Avicularia.   Not to say I went against them and got an H. Mac...;P
I should also be receiving a P. metallica and a P. ornata soon too. :} 

Anyways back on topic: Your T. Blondi is the most impressive T I have ever seen.:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## robc (Jan 6, 2009)

arachnidgirl said:


> I can't wait to see your T. Blondi pic of her current size. I wish I could have one of those.  I have no idea where I could get on in Canada and Ottawa only allows B. smithi, A. Seemanni and A. Avicularia.   Not to say I went against them and got an H. Mac...;P
> I should also be receiving a P. metallica and a P. ornata soon too. :}
> 
> Anyways back on topic: Your T. Blondi is the most impressive T I have ever seen.:clap: :clap: :clap:


Thank you she is my most impressive T....I love her!!!


----------



## T_DORKUS (Jan 6, 2009)

robc said:


> Thank you she is my most impressive T....I love her!!!


I bet some folks started looking for T. blondi's because of this T!   I'm pretty confident Rob was responsible for a few H. gigas being sold because of his swimming T tank setup!


----------



## robc (Jan 6, 2009)

T_DORKUS said:


> I bet some folks started looking for T. blondi's because of this T!   I'm pretty confident Rob was responsible for a few H. gigas being sold because of his swimming T tank setup!


The motre T's the better!!!!


----------



## arachnidgirl (Jan 6, 2009)

robc said:


> Thank you she is my most impressive T....I love her!!!


Your quite welcome.


----------



## Steven Valys (Jan 6, 2009)

robc said:


> the world record Blondi went from 9 1/2" to 11 1/4" in one molt so it's been known to happen


Where did you get that info from?


----------



## robc (Jan 6, 2009)

Steven Valys said:


> Where did you get that info from?


From the video they had on guiness....I do not know if that is accurate!!!


----------



## Steven Valys (Jan 6, 2009)

guiness is about as accurate as wikipedia on some topics.


----------



## robc (Jan 6, 2009)

Steven Valys said:


> guiness is about as accurate as wikipedia on some topics.


I do agree with you on that!!!


----------



## Luiscifer (Jan 8, 2009)

SWEET JUNIPER SHE IS HUGE!
That reminds me of an old club song that goes..watch out for the big girlll...watch out for the big girllll. Congrats man.


----------



## robc (Jan 8, 2009)

Luiscifer said:


> SWEET JUNIPER SHE IS HUGE!
> That reminds me of an old club song that goes..watch out for the big girlll...watch out for the big girllll. Congrats man.


Thank you!! And I agree...she is HUGE!!!


----------

